# Primacoustic max traps



## Noddy347 (Jan 28, 2013)

Have any forum members had any experience with this particular bass trap? 
http://www.primacoustic.com/maxtrap-specs.htm

They have inbuilt diaphragmatic resonator. I think these might be suitable for my room.

I've done a search of the forum but I haven't found any recent topics on these traps.


Thanks Matt.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I haven't seen those, diaphrams are useful if you know the frequency they are absorbing & if this frequency is a problem in your room. Have you measured you room to identiy problems?


----------



## Noddy347 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tonto said:


> I haven't seen those, diaphrams are useful if you know the frequency they are absorbing & if this frequency is a problem in your room. Have you measured you room to identiy problems?


Hi tonto,

Yes I have measured my room with rew and a umik-1 mic. I have only measured the two MLP so far. One has a pretty good FR and the other has a large null at 53hz. The chairs are right next to each other.

Seating pos 1


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That is a classic room null. Do you have leeway to repostion your sub(s)? That is always the first setp, getting the best responce with positioning.


----------



## Noddy347 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tonto said:


> That is a classic room null. Do you have leeway to repostion your sub(s)? That is always the first setp, getting the best responce with positioning.


No not really, I've moved them more times than I wanted to and this is about the best position so far.

Move six inches to the right and the FR is pretty good. Even the chair right next to it isn't too bad looking at the graph below.
Will some bass traps help the null issue?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

53 hz is still a pretty long wave. It will require a thick, corner style absorber. You may get a little help with that and eq. I suspect that membrane absorber is tuned for much higher frequencies. Brian is our resident expert & will know more, hopefully he'll chime in soon and be able to offer a better solution.

Do you have a riser in the room?


----------



## Noddy347 (Jan 28, 2013)

No I don't have a riser in my HT. This may be a stupid question but I was under the impression the bass traps absorbed peaks in the FR not nulls. Is this correct?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

They asorb period. A peak is the result of the ware returning off the wall such that is combines with the incoming wave/nulls combine is such a way as to cancel out the incoming wave. So absortion can work with either, it just has to be thick enough to handle the frequency in question.


----------



## Noddy347 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks tonto


----------

